# Seniors and the 4th



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The last couple of years Lakota (12.5 years) has become increasingly uncomfortable with fireworks. They never phased her when she was younger but they bug her now. They are not even remotely close to being loud but she has been out of the room the last year or two before I even hear them. She doesn't run in fear but she will go in my bedroom and not come out until a LONG time after they are over. Unfortunately, this year I will not be here to make sure she is ok with it. I have to leave less than 30 minutes before they start and there is no way out of it for me and no way she can go with me. Aside from turning up the TV (background noise) and making sure she can get into my room- any other suggestions?

The last 5 or 6 months the sweeper also bothers her causing her to leave the room- again never any issues before.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Spencer went crazy over fireworks too. He'd even freak if there were fireworks on TV. Towards the end though, he was so deaf he didn't hear them anymore. Mostly we stayed home and the vet gave us a sedative. I was uncomfortable leaving him home alone after taking that so we usually just stayed, with a very few exceptions. But you might feel more comfortable with a minor sedative. I'm just a freak and always think the worse could happen.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She does NOT go crazy but she is noticeably uncomfortable with them going off now.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Can you give her some rescue remedy or something similar before you leave? Also maybe leave her something like a kong w/ something frozen inside, maybe it will distract her.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

how about ear plugs? and Kongs as said above....... you could stuff cotton in the ears.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

What about asking your vet for something so she will sleep thru it or can you give her a benedryl so she will be somewhat groggy?


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry








I guess crazy was the inappropriate word for Lakota. I just meant having a reaction, whatever that may be.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruq, can you go somewhere else? I mean, like pack up the Paq for a weekend and got to a hotel in a city where there are no fireworks? I know it's kind of drastic, but I live in a place that sounds like a darn war zone (all of the cities around us have banned fireworks so everyone comes to our community to set them off). Not only do we have the usual fire cracker type stuff, but our neighbors and their guests also set off the huge professional grade mortars (yep, right over our house). It's lovely to watch them in the night sky, but terrifying for the dogs.

We put our kids in the car and drive to a park in one of those cities just so they can potty, several times a day. The rest of the day, I have draped blankets here and there to create little "forts" (like when we were kids) so that the dogs can have safe dark places to hang out with each other or alone, and we can crawl into them and say hi. I play classical music rather loud. And we just wait it out. 

This year, I'm kind of watching to see if fireworks bother Zamboni. She's lost a lot of her hearing. If they do, I'm packing everyone up, heading out, and we're having a little vacation away from the "war zone."


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomRuq, can you go somewhere else? I mean, like pack up the Paq for a weekend and got to a hotel in a city where there are no fireworks? I know it's kind of drastic, but I live in a place that sounds like a darn war zone (all of the cities around us have banned fireworks so everyone comes to our community to set them off). Not only do we have the usual fire cracker type stuff, but our neighbors and their guests also set off the huge professional grade mortars (yep, right over our house). It's lovely to watch them in the night sky, but terrifying for the dogs.
> 
> We put our kids in the car and drive to a park in one of those cities just so they can potty, several times a day. The rest of the day, I have draped blankets here and there to create little "forts" (like when we were kids) so that the dogs can have safe dark places to hang out with each other or alone, and we can crawl into them and say hi. I play classical music rather loud. And we just wait it out.
> 
> This year, I'm kind of watching to see if fireworks bother Zamboni. She's lost a lot of her hearing. If they do, I'm packing everyone up, heading out, and we're having a little vacation away from the "war zone."


I wish I could but *I* won't be home when they are going off and they cannot come with me.







I live maybe 3 miles as the crow flies from where the FW are and on the back side of a "hill". Most years I am at least home with them and can work to distract her but it is not looking possible this year. For the same reasons (me not being there) I do not want to drug her with something she has never had before and risk some wonky reaction when I am not around. Seems like she is going to have to "just deal" with it and I can turn up the TV to hopefully make it a bit easier for her.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe add the radio to the TV. Best thing is for you to do as you planned - give her access to her safe room & turn up the TV. She'll probably do better without you there, too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well hopefully it will all be a mute point. I heard some fireworks going off last night (barely and about as loud as it gets here during the "official" fireworks"and Lakota never budged from her "spot" under the futon.









I know that we have some new "neighbors" within half a mile or so. Hopefully they are not ones that have their own celebrations.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Max does not like them either so we stay home every 4th to make sure he is the house with background noise. As we have moved, I hope this neighborhood is not as bad as the one we left in Oregon. Everyone had firecrackers. 

I have noticed Max is getting hard of hearing too so that may help. 

I guess I would close all the windows and blinds and turn on the TV or radio loud enough to block out some noise.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Also how about running a fan for white noise even with A/C?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I usually leave the TV on, but will turn it up a little more than normal. Windows/doors will be closed. Not sure if I will leave a fan on or not. Mine are actually pretty quiet and probably would not help much but something to think about. I was happy that she was totally not phased by the ones that went off last night with the deck door open.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I will be giving them melatonin tonight. Indy has become increasingly noise sensitive (yesterday was the 12th anniversary of her "gotcha day"









It usually helps take the edge off for thunderstorms - don't know about this years - everything is different for them lately, but at least I'll be home. I'm about the same distance from the fireworks as you are Ruq.


----------

